# motorhome insurance GOT TO READ THIS



## J&A (Apr 16, 2008)

we blogged this then realised that we should have started a thread so here it is, We are sure you will find it useful. J&A

we just have to tell you this! we have 
been motorhome owners for 12 months today, we joined the caravan club when we bought the motorhome april 07, the cc told us that we could get cheaper insurance with nig because we are cc members, we took the insurance! 12 months on we have a renewal quote £584.61 with 2 years no claims on the motor home. we were horrified! our van was registered 97, and this seems extremely steep. I was given the name Adrian Flux insurance (Supplied by admiral insurance) we have today renewed for £237.45 fully comp and the we added breakdown cover for the van at £75 only, total £ 312.45. couldnt believe it, the policy is better than NIG. NO we are not on commission, we thought you should hear about great companies like this, we are all quick to complain about the rubbish we receive as van owners but heres a positive side! if you want the contact details try the website www.adrianflux.co.uk or contact us...Jacx & AP p.s anyone have wild camping sites in The lakes and southport?


----------



## Kriss63 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Motor Insurance*

We are new Mini Romahome owners small van with a small insurance fully comp of 186.00 - limited milage 3000 - again with Adrian Flux


----------



## J&A (Apr 16, 2008)

Kriss63 said:


> We are new Mini Romahome owners small van with a small insurance fully comp of 186.00 - limited milage 3000 - again with Adrian Flux


great price,  we have 9000 miles so its pretty good alround, Caravan club have a lot to answer for advising us to go with NIG,  NIG can not explain price difference,  and believe us we have asked them to explain!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 17, 2008)

J&A said:


> we blogged this then realised that we should have started a thread so here it is, We are sure you will find it useful. J&A
> 
> we just have to tell you this! we have
> been motorhome owners for 12 months today, we joined the caravan club when we bought the motorhome april 07, the cc told us that we could get cheaper insurance with nig because we are cc members, we took the insurance! 12 months on we have a renewal quote £584.61 with 2 years no claims on the motor home. we were horrified! our van was registered 97, and this seems extremely steep. I was given the name Adrian Flux insurance (Supplied by admiral insurance) we have today renewed for £237.45 fully comp and the we added breakdown cover for the van at £75 only, total £ 312.45. couldnt believe it, the policy is better than NIG. NO we are not on commission, we thought you should hear about great companies like this, we are all quick to complain about the rubbish we receive as van owners but heres a positive side! if you want the contact details try the website www.adrianflux.co.uk or contact us...Jacx & AP p.s anyone have wild camping sites in The lakes and southport?



i am with adrian flux aswell, they seem to be the cheapest around .also they do self build insurance and they dont ask for masses of inspection reports unlike most of the other insurers. i went with them mainly as i use my van as day to day transport and they covered me to use my van for travel to and from work most other company's wont do that


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Apr 17, 2008)

Adrian Flux are pretty good people to deal with. They're very good on Kit-Car insuarnce if you ever fancy doing one - LOL


----------



## terry1956 (Apr 17, 2008)

*In answer*

Hi, not to knock anyone, but years ago when i was into classic cars, i was insured with AF, yes easy to get insurance with and at a low price, but boy when things go wrong as they did when some ass hit the car, they just did not want to know, You get what you pay for with insurance, 
i just picked up a jeep to tow the boat and did an insurance search on the net, was able to get insurance cover under £100 pa with a leading company, yet my renewal form came in this week for our other car now sold and the cost had gone up, this was with the same company,all very odd.
Our hymer cost me £640pa to insure with breakdown cover and 12 months European cover, just renewed with AXA in France for £200 also with breakdown and full cover. I am sure they just make the figures up.
terry


----------



## terry1956 (Apr 17, 2008)

*In answer*

Hi G, these is something to look forward to in old age then, low insurance, thats if we all can afford the fuel that is to run them. 
terry


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 17, 2008)

***** said:


> We insure with Saga as we are old
> For our 2004 Hymer T class, fully comp it is £228.50 plus £23.25 for legal protection and £5.50 for personal accident, making a grand total of £267.60.
> This looks pretty good to me from what I see on here  as a reputable company, known to be fair.
> This is based on 7000mile



i used to be with saga a very good company i believe, that was when i used to have a car to use as well as the van but as they did not cover my van for commuting. when i parted company with the car i found a flux was about the only one to give me the cover i needed hopefully i wont need to see if they are good with a claim .


----------



## janeandbob (Apr 17, 2008)

Good post J&A: It pays to shop around thats why Jane does the home work and I save the money!

Re *****:  We insure with Saga as we are old!

 The over 50s club!
 I Know I feel old, But 52 is that old! Yes. Thats why we sayed with Saga for a second year. £287 for 8000 miles a year.  Full comp full european breakdown cover and that even covers you and your named driver to drive other vehicles. The other one that was close was Safegaurd they were £296 but the excess was more,Saga was £100 and £75 for windscreen, Safegaurd was £150 and £100 for windsceen. So it pays to shop around.And as for the caravan club I was with them 20 years ago and never meet so many MORE THAN MY JOBS WORTH in my life. If I  was to join any club it would be the Caravan And Camping Club at least you can use thier sites to shower/ empty waste and refill your water when you go WILD. Happy Camping. Bob.


----------



## Polly (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi
I insured my pride and joy for the first time last May with NFU as they were the only ones to quote me for 3 drivers. I was happy with the £5?? but I was told i could insure it just for myself a lot cheaper (£2??) and then add the drivers when I need for a small amount (£20)
My LITTLE dhasu (still can't spell it) cour 900 and something cc  was up for it's first renewal over 9 years no claims and protected bonus and under 6000 miles a year came to £365 with my insurance broker I have had for years. I was only paying this for our Discovery when we had it.
Suddenly I thought who/where was my no claims going to go???
I phoned NFU to ask about my no claims and after a conversation I have insured my TINY car till May and then we will look at both verhicles together.but I have decided to just insure myself and then add other drivers if or when necessary.NFU had given me some no claims off my motorhome.
I will await my renewal qoute to see the new price.
Breakdown I struggled with as I wanted the vehicle not the person covered and after searching and phonecalls only the AA came up trumps.


----------



## lakenham rod (May 14, 2008)

*Van Insurance*

Try M.C.I.A.  ( MOTOR CARAVAN INSURANCE ASSOCIATION ) OF ST NEOTS, THEY SAVED ME £IOO THIS YEAR, WORTH A TRY,
                                ROD


----------



## robert b (May 14, 2008)

i am with saga but iam dumping them ive got my scenic insured with them and the price has gone up to 386.79 ive got 7 years no claims and its a 1900 deisal.my camper is a 2000.cc eldiss cirrus and thats insured with caravan guard and thats only 255.25 a year big differancein price for a bigger engine cc and its petrol . does adrian flux do cars as wll


----------



## cas (May 14, 2008)

terry1956 said:


> Hi, not to knock anyone, but years ago when i was into classic cars, i was insured with AF, yes easy to get insurance with and at a low price, but boy when things go wrong as they did when some ass hit the car, they just did not want to know, You get what you pay for with insurance,
> i just picked up a jeep to tow the boat and did an insurance search on the net, was able to get insurance cover under £100 pa with a leading company, yet my renewal form came in this week for our other car now sold and the cost had gone up, this was with the same company,all very odd.
> Our hymer cost me £640pa to insure with breakdown cover and 12 months European cover, just renewed with AXA in France for £200 also with breakdown and full cover. I am sure they just make the figures up.
> terry



Been with Flux for the past 5 years last both my van and car last year had 3 claims and no problems, when it camr to the renewal my car had gone up a fair bit but my van just 20.00 as cant complian


----------



## lenny (May 14, 2008)

http://www.frankpickles.co.uk/products-motorhome.asp

Got this link from Balloothebear, Received a quote from them for £159 for my second van (1985 Talbot Express,Autosleeper), approx. value...£2.5000

Good luck


----------



## tofo (May 14, 2008)

i am with shieldtotal insurance £220 on a self build high top traffic
 20 miles from london centre
 dont worry i aint going in there to pay con- gestion charges


----------



## nedrawnep (May 18, 2008)

*Insurance*

I posted about 2 weeks ago ref insurance. Sureterm renewal was £404, Adrian Flux quoted £389, RH was £108. Adrian Flux enclosed a flyer, we will better any quote. They did, £107 fully comp for an American RV that was very non standard. Very pleased.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 19, 2008)

I have found SAGA to be the most expensive company that I have had quotes from. SAGA started out with good intentions but now sees the older person as a cash cow to be milked until he/she or it drops. I still use CIS but they are not taking new motorhome insurance at present.


----------



## baba (May 20, 2008)

Hi,

I'm picking up my first motorhome on Friday so I need to start rnging around for insurance. Do any of the companies you guys have been talking about allow a car and cmaper on the same policy? Or does it work out cheaper to insure the two separately?

Cheers


----------

